# Bobby Lashley Returns to MMA, Will Fight James Jack on March 25



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

> Former pro wrestling star Bobby Lashley lost the last time he stepped into the mixed martial arts cage, but he's not done fighting.
> 
> Titan Fighting Championship has announced the signing of Lashley, who will fight James Jack on March 25 in a show televised on HDNet. The card will also feature former UFC star Phil Baroni taking on a little-known fighter named Nick Nolte.
> 
> ...


So he's gone from Strikeforce eh? Say what you say about him, i'm still a fan of his.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Im a fan buddy, but retiring after that lose was pretty sad...

And how was his conditioning so bad his last fight... To much Fake Wrestling shit....

Dana is saving Brocks ass as a MMA fighter for not letting him focus on anything other then fighting...

Theres a lot of scripts to memorize in WWF The sport of Men in Speedos for the Boys to watch dancing around in.

Oh and i cant forget the constant pointless Screaming at each other so that one guy can run in and do a really awkward looking punch and a really hard foot stomp at the same time, Over.. And Over...


Ps.... I will admit i was a fan when i was a little boy watching Jake the Snake, Andre the Giant and Hulk Hogan days...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I was a WWE fan when i grew up as well. Guy's like The Rock and Steve Austin were awesome. Haven't really watched it in like 2-3 years. I still miss wrasslin but just can't take it seriously anymore.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Lashley has got that raw potential, but he seriously needs to focus on his cardio and take MMA more seriously if he wants to be great.

He was putting a beating on Griggs to be fair to him before he had his bitch fit and crumbled.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> Lashley has got that raw potential, but he seriously needs to focus on his cardio and take MMA more seriously if he wants to be great.
> 
> He was putting a beating on Griggs to be fair to him before he had his bitch fit and crumbled.


Yeah i agree that the lose had 100% to do with Cardio, and maybe him seeing Griggs kick ass made him realize he did good against him until u gassed


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Not to give Lashely any excuses and take anything away from Griggs, but didn't he have some kind of illness or whatever before the fight? And some hydration thing was in the air as well. Bobby wasn't his normal self though, he went 3 rounds with Jason Guida and the fight was kinda action packed and he didn't gas.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Not to give Lashely any excuses and take anything away from Griggs, but didn't he have some kind of illness or whatever before the fight? And some hydration thing was in the air as well. Bobby wasn't his normal self though, he went 3 rounds with Jason Guida and the fight was kinda action packed and he didn't gas.


Ya i heard he had a high temperature


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

im not sure what Lashley is worse at, fake wrestling or real fighting. Either way he is going nowhere in either.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

SonOfZion said:


> im not sure what Lashley is worse at, fake wrestling or real fighting. Either way he is going nowhere in either.


I think it's quite obvious by now but what's the difference really? At least his doing what he loves - competing and his fun to watch.


----------



## joey.jupiter (Apr 7, 2010)

I'll throw some cents in and tell you I'm still a massive wrestling fan though I'm on the decline a bit.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

joey.jupiter said:


> I'll throw some cents in and tell you I'm still a massive wrestling fan though I'm on the decline a bit.


The more you get into MMA, the more your losing interest in professional wrestling.


----------



## joey.jupiter (Apr 7, 2010)

I know this was the case for my friend but they're very different. WWE is sports *entertainment* and I don't watch that for the sport of course. I was watching some indies before MMA, I just couldn't watch pro wrestling (just wrestling without the entertainment) and MMA as well. Its likely MMA will eventually take over but I want to watch something during the weeks so who knows.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

joey.jupiter said:


> I know this was the case for my friend but they're very different. WWE is sports *entertainment* and I don't watch that for the sport of course. I was watching some indies before MMA, I just couldn't watch pro wrestling (just wrestling without the entertainment) and MMA as well. Its likely MMA will eventually take over but I want to watch something during the weeks so who knows.


I might as well say i was a HUGE wrestling fan and was sure that i was going to follow WWE for all my life, until i discovered MMA. Believe me, it takes over. :thumb02:


----------



## joey.jupiter (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm new to MMA but I'm not that new, its had its chance. I guess some people don't really like both, as Undertaker said "a lot of people aren't ready for the two together". I guess as a big wrestling fan first I'll always have it. I'll get back to you.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, despite Lashley's prowrestling background he's proved that he is a capable MMA fighter. One thing though is that he needs to start stepping up his competition. He isn't like Brock!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Ok, despite Lashley's prowrestling background he's proved that he is a capable MMA fighter. One thing though is that he needs to start stepping up his competition. He isn't like Brock!


He didn't get past Griggs. I'm not so sure about the whole stepping up thing just yet.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, so he rematches Griggs, beats him, then moves up in competition. Remember that at least he's taking a more natural route as compared to Brock. Brock has almost had things handed to him!


----------



## tenorikuma (Jan 17, 2011)

holy shit! all they need to do now is sign gary goodridge, ken shamrock, and kimbo!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Shamrock is a possibility. Kimbo is in prowrestling right now. As for Goodridge he's retired right now and I think he's good!


----------



## tenorikuma (Jan 17, 2011)

goodridge is retired? NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

yeah, thats if kimbo can get a visa to enter japan.

what about dan severn? or is he retired too?


----------



## atm1982 (Feb 26, 2008)

He could beat Griggs. That fight was bizarre anyway. Lashley blew his load too early and the referee was horrible. He stood up Lashley when in full mount. Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

atm1982 said:


> He could beat Griggs. That fight was bizarre anyway. Lashley blew his load too early and the referee was horrible. He stood up Lashley when in full mount. Absolutely ridiculous.


I wouldn't mind a rematch, i'm sure Lashley could take it 9 times out of 10 tbh.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I was surprised that Lashley lost to this Griggs geezer because I had fairly high expectations, but that fight showed me Lashley's got a long way to go. I've seen guys not quite as big as Lashley but with worse cardio, so he only needs minor improvement in that department. I would actually encourage him to seriously work on striking and a top control orientated jiu jitsu game rather than slam, takedown, slam. 

With his mass and explosive power, he could more than likely knock guys out with one punch. He also has a strong wrestling base which is very handy, but it won't be enough to beat every single fighter out there. He's also about 34 now so if he wants to improve he'd have to do so very quickly.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Lashley has that great wrestling base which is arguably the best base to have in MMA. He has serious wrestling skills. Most importantly he needs to cut a little weight and amp up his cardio. If he did some time circuit training from like AKA to Jackson's, ect. His biggest hole is his striking. A couple of good Muay Thai & Boxing coaches would do the trick. I think it comes down to heart with Lashley. Does he have the fire that Lesnar has?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Lashley's wrestling base is so good that before he went into prowrestling he was on the army team. He probably could've gone further if he'd decided to stay at that level. As for his weight it's under control but I do agree on his cardio!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Lashley's wrestling base is so good that before he went into prowrestling he was on the army team. He probably could've gone further if he'd decided to stay at that level. As for his weight it's under control but I do agree on his cardio!


He was going to be an olympic wrestler until he jumped out of a bullet during a bank heist and blew out his knee. Sounds like sth out of a movie but that's the reality this time.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Wait, he was robbing or he was being robbed? Or was he just there? Either way that all sucks!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Wait, he was robbing or he was being robbed? Or was he just there? Either way that all sucks!


This is what he had to say to Sherdog about the situation last year.



> It was a day like any other,” Lashley recalled. “I was still focused on my amateur wrestling career when I walked into my local bank in Colorado Springs to take care of some business. And then suddenly – directly behind my head – exploded the sound of gunfire. It was an armed robbery and I was precisely between the gunmen and the money. If you watch a slow motion replay of the bank’s security cameras, you can actually see a small cloud of gun powder just behind my head.


After that he injured his knee or sth like that, don't know the details that much.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow, just shows you what can happen on any given day. One day he's concentrating on wrestling and the next he's in the hospital. Too bad but it led to him being in prowrestling and MMA!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Wow, just shows you what can happen on any given day. One day he's concentrating on wrestling and the next he's in the hospital. Too bad but it led to him being in prowrestling and MMA!


Yeah, i guess everything turned okay for him at the end.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, but for alot of people it doesn't turn out that way. He was fortunate. Someone else would fall into the background!


----------

